# The FURminator - Question...



## rocksundust (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,
Have anyone here successful use the FURminator to comb your cats? I got one and used it on my cats. They HATE it! There were lot of hair came out when I combed them but I kept thinking it looked like the furminator just pulled the hair out and I'm wondered if I was hurting my cats :yikes 
Please let me know what do you think of this comb.
Thanks.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kobi loves it and it's very effective on his coat. Maggie hates all brushing and combing and doesn't feel any different about the Furminator. Holly tolerates it, but it doesn't do a very good job on her coat. Seems to work better on short hair than long.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats don't like it, even Cinderella, who loves being brushed. I agree with Lisa that it's probably better for short-haired kitties.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My cats that like being brushed anyway also like the furminator. 
It is especially good on Charlies fur because he has kind of a downy undercoat that is always shedding. I think he must itch from it because he loves being brushed. 
Casper comes running whenever he sees any kind of brush in my hand. I think he would sit and be brushed for hours if I would do it.
Orlando and RayRay are ok with it.
Scottie, Juno, Pepper and Tweezer would just as soon take your hand off as be brushed with anything.


----------



## QuinnCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I've never tried the Furminator, but I can imagine the reaction it would get from my kitties. Quinn and Minerva both love being groomed, but like to rub their cheeks on the brushes as hard as they can... I think the Furminator might bother them. 

Both cats LOVE the Groomax cat slicker brush (I had to look up the name on the Petsmart website). My SO is the resident cat groomer, and the kitties go crazy when they see him holding the brush. It's really effective too -- at least on my short haired cats.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

My cats don't care for it either, so I keep the zoom groom in one and and the fur-minator in the other.


----------



## rocksundust (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for responses. All my cats are short-haired. Starlee is an Oriental with very shorthair, no undercoat so no needs to brush her. Rocko is a Siamese, I read that we are not supposed to brush a Siamese because we might ruin the coat? (He’s my b.friend’s cat just joined us so I don’t know much about Siamese though).That left Sunny and Dusty, those two love to be brushed and play with the brushes, including my hair brushes as well  However, they terrified of the Furminator! They are both meowed with each stroke when I brushed them, sometimes Sunny growled and stared at me with her huge eyes: “why are you torturing me? :evil: ”


----------

